

Ask HN: Did you exploit the twitter follow bug? - sushi

I tried it for a bit and since it was working made some of the celebs like @aplusk &#38; @oprah follow me. Did you do something like that as well?
======
brk
It appears that Taylor Swift and Mariah Carey have un-followed me. The others
that I forced into my followers list are still there though. Kinda
disappointed about Taylor, I really thought that she and I would get a lot of
value from each-others tweets.

~~~
sushi
It seems Taylor has un-followed me as well. I was also thinking that she could
get some value from my cooking tweets.

------
jasonlbaptiste
better yet, who did it and then messaged one of the people they made follow
them. if i had known earlier i sincerely would have made bill gates follow me
and just sent a dm with a quick+ sincere "thank you".

~~~
jacquesm
How does one tell a quick + sincere "thank you" from a slow and insincere
"thank you"?

~~~
butofcourse
Simply compare the speed and sincerity.

~~~
jacquesm
Kinda hard in a tweet...

Reminds me of a silly joke:

Mother writing to her son: Dear John, I know you don't read very fast so I'll
write this slowly.

------
noodle
i used it, yes, but only to test it out. i was too curious not to.

------
lazugod
Yes.

